# Floor drain with trap in commercial kitchen



## jar546 (Jan 27, 2011)

I was not born yesterday.  So why are you telling me this is a floor drain with a trap?  My flashlight clearly shows me it goes down to a 90 deg elbow.  I mean really!  Does this even look like a floor drain with a trapped seal?


----------



## TimNY (Jan 27, 2011)

In a food prep area doesn't this have to discharge via air gap?

EDIT: No.. only required in walk-in refrigerators and freezers.. 802.1.2


----------



## north star (Jan 27, 2011)

** * * **

Us inquiring minds wanna know......How are they going to fix it to a

compliant condition?   

*& & & &*


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 28, 2011)

North Star,

If you can enforce the codes there; with a jackhammer,  

Uncle Bob


----------



## RJJ (Jan 29, 2011)

If they have the room they could put a trap on top! ????? Is that electrical conduit sticking out of the floor?


----------

